# Rattling noise in Mavic rim



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

There is a rattling noise coming from inside the rim of a Mavic Ksyrium Equipe wheel. Something is loose in there and moving around. These are from 2011, but came new on an NOS bike earlier this year. Any thoughts? 
(I am very aware of this forums general feelings towards Mavic wheels, comments along those lines are not necessary, my other wheels are customs)


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Probably a piece of the nipple broke off. Take of the rim tape and see what you see and what you can shake out of there.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

I've heard on multiple occasions that, with Mavic Open Pros, its not uncommon for some loose metal 'flash' or welding slag to wind up caught inside the rim during construction, where it will bounce/rattle around forevermore, to the consternation of the poor buyer. 

I think this has even come to be referred to as the 'Open Pro rattle'.

Could be a similar issue on the Ksyrium Equipe. Not sure how you'd get ever get something like that out of there, if its bigger than a spoke or valve hole.

An old thread on the subject:

There's Stuff Rattling Round In The Rim. [Archive] - Bike Forums


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Probably a piece of the nipple broke off. Take of the rim tape and see what you see and what you can shake out of there.


What?:skep: If this was the case you'd have a very loose spoke and wheel that was out of true. It's probably that systemshock talked about, it happens all the time. If you remove the rim tape you can see the 2 marks on each side of the rim seam that Mavic makes in an attempt to prevent the 'rattle' from happening. You can try to do it again w/ a punch and hammer. I've had success about half the time.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> What?:skep: If this was the case you'd have a very loose spoke and wheel that was out of true. It's probably that systemshock talked about, it happens all the time. If you remove the rim tape you can see the 2 marks on each side of the rim seam that Mavic makes in an attempt to prevent the 'rattle' from happening. You can try to do it again w/ a punch and hammer. I've had success about half the time.


It's happend to me twice that half the nipple head broke off and the wheel was still true.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

My moneys with SystemShock. I've seen that issue a few times with the A23 rims as well. Your best bet is to get an air compressor and blast some air through every spoke hole. Hopefully that will get the loose piece of metal to fall out.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

Thanks all, that's what I assumed. Wheel is still true. I'll take it apart this weekend and see if I find anything. 

Scot-


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

I know it's obvious, but if you have tires installed, make sure the little nut on the valve stem is tight. That's less work than disassembling things.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

AJ88V said:


> I know it's obvious, but if you have tires installed, make sure the little nut on the valve stem is tight. That's less work than disassembling things.


I think it's safe to say in this case the valve stem nut is most likely not the issue. You actually use those things?


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

AJ88V said:


> I know it's obvious, but if you have tires installed, make sure the little nut on the valve stem is tight. That's less work than disassembling things.


Thanks, in deference to my pump, its a thread-less valve.


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

Really simple but, did you check the bolt on the valve.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

ToffieBoi said:


> Really simple but, did you check the bolt on the valve.


First of all, its a nut.
Second of all, read the thread. 

I am with the slag crowd. There could also be drilling crap in there.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ToffieBoi said:


> Really simple but, did you check the bolt on the valve.


Jesus, pay attention much?


----------



## sreilly845 (Mar 14, 2014)

so, i know i'm bumping this, but this is a top result in google for "mavic wheel rim rattle", and i figured i'd add some helpful info to it for any poor chumps who find themselves in the same position.

these are the little buggers i pushed outta my rim through the valve hole. gotta do it with the tire and tube off, and shake the wheel like you're trying to get a pick out of a guitar. once you see the hole blocked by one of these things, just take a thin screwdriver or allen key and push it through from the top down. be patient though! they're very fickle with getting into the right position to do this.


----------

